# gebeizte Forelle anräuchern ?



## Buster (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Fischliebhaber #h
Bis jetzt habe ich meine großen Forellen immer flietiert und gebeizt - das klappt auch hervorragend.
Kann man gebeizte Filets zur Verfeinerung auch anräuchern ? Ich meine damit nicht kalträuchern - das is mir bekannt aber zeitlich nicht mehr drin.
Daher dachte ich mit das Filet einer 7 kg-Forelle (rotfleischig) kurz zu beizen. Beizmischung 3:2:1 (Salz:Zuckerfeffer) Kräuter und Orangenscheiben und die Mischung aufs Filet. Dann vakuumieren und einen Tag ziehen lassen. Danach kurz räuchern.
Hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert ?
Wie lange sollte ich dabei räuchern ? Es soll ja nicht durchgeräuchert werden, denn gegart ist es ja ja schon durchs beizen, sondern nur eine feine Rauchnote annehmen.

Könnte das was Leckeres werden ?

Bin für jede Eurer geposteten Erfahrungen dankbar.


----------



## MarioDD (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: gebeizte Forelle anräuchern ?*

ich würde es mal mit Hickory Raucharoma versuchen.
Ist flüssig und geht ratz fatz. 2ml auf 1 Liter Wasser.
Oder ein zwei Tropfen gleich mit zur Beize geben.
Ich habs zwar noch nicht versucht-könnte es mir aber ganz gut vorstellen. Habs bisher nur mit Matjes gemacht.


----------



## muddyliz (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: gebeizte Forelle anräuchern ?*



MarioDD schrieb:


> ich würde es mal mit Hickory Raucharoma versuchen.
> Ist flüssig und geht ratz fatz. 2ml auf 1 Liter Wasser.
> Oder ein zwei Tropfen gleich mit zur Beize geben.
> Ich habs zwar noch nicht versucht-könnte es mir aber ganz gut vorstellen. Habs bisher nur mit Matjes gemacht.


Noch einfacher geht es mit Rauchsalz, einfach davon etwas unters Salz mischen.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: gebeizte Forelle anräuchern ?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Noch einfacher geht es mit Rauchsalz, einfach davon etwas unters Salz mischen.



Gebt ihr Räuchersalz auch in die Lake oder salzt ihr damit trocken?


----------



## sunny (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: gebeizte Forelle anräuchern ?*

Buster, dass ist total lecker #6. 

Wenn du mal wieder "normal" räucherst, einfach die gebeitzte Hälfte die letzte halbe/dreiviertel Stunde (je nach Größe) mit in den Rauch legen. Aufgrund der Temperatur im Ofen wird der Fisch aber noch ein wenig, ich nenn es mal, "weitergaren". Tut dem Gechmack aber kein Abruch, ganz im Gegenteil meiner Meinung nach. Das kräftige Orange des Fleisches wirst du dabei aber nicht ganz erhalten können.


----------



## MarioDD (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: gebeizte Forelle anräuchern ?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Noch einfacher geht es mit Rauchsalz, einfach davon etwas unters Salz mischen.


 
hast natürlich Recht! prinzipiell ists natürlich nichts anderes als das Raucharoma in "fester Form".

@Buster: wenn du was von dem (flüssigen) Raucharoma brauchst -sag es - ich schick dir was zu!


----------



## Nappo (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: gebeizte Forelle anräuchern ?*

Hallo Buster,
Ich hänge die Forellenfilets ca.2-3 Stunden in den Räucherofen. Eierkartonpapier einfach nur etwas "Glimmen" lassen. Räuchermehl drauf. Fertig! Die Temperatur im Ofen sollte 20 Grad nicht überschreiten. Du bekommst so einen tollen Rauchigen Geschmack. 

Nappo


----------

